
A New Step from BDD – Crius - unadlib
https://medium.com/@unadlib/a-new-step-from-bdd-crius-77405fe88ae5
======
unadlib
Crius is a Step-based BDD build tool. It is the primary expression of the DSLs
with JSX, all behavior and expected results can be defined as Step, and the
declarative Step design makes it easy to quickly build test logic.

